# Speaker Placement in a Small Room



## jaycool1995 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi,

We are thinking of altering our home cinema to deal with some of the rooms acoustical problems. Hopefully soon we shall be buying some news floor-standing speakers that will be able to move away from the main (wall with the screen on) wall. I've read that speakers should be at least 2ft away from that wall due to reflections, is there anything that can be placed behind the the speakers to 'dampen' or slow the reflections? I just wonder this because as it's a small room it would have to be only just 2ft from the wall, as anymore would restrict the screens size. We live in a cottage so the walls are comprised of many different materials that aren't ideal for modifying. If, after some investigation, we find that there is a void, or it's hollow, could we put some form of insulation that would help the rooms acoustics. As far as I know there is no - or very little - insulation in the walls. Would adding insulation make a difference, now that i think of it the room does echo, or ring. 
Oh, Maybe the room dimensions would be helpful 
Width: 3.57m
Length: 3.67m
Height: 2.24m

Thanks


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

jaycool1995 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are thinking of altering our home cinema to deal with some of the rooms acoustical problems. Hopefully soon we shall be buying some news floor-standing speakers that will be able to move away from the main (wall with the screen on) wall. I've read that speakers should be at least 2ft away from that wall due to reflections, is there anything that can be placed behind the the speakers to 'dampen' or slow the reflections? I just wonder this because as it's a small room it would have to be only just 2ft from the wall, as anymore would restrict the screens size. We live in a cottage so the walls are comprised of many different materials that aren't ideal for modifying. If, after some investigation, we find that there is a void, or it's hollow, could we put some form of insulation that would help the rooms acoustics. As far as I know there is no - or very little - insulation in the walls. Would adding insulation make a difference, now that i think of it the room does echo, or ring.
> Oh, Maybe the room dimensions would be helpful
> ...


Rockwool framed with poplar board would work like a charm.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

If the room is echoing then you need to get some treatments in it. I.e. furniture heavy curtains something to absorb some of the sound that is allowing it ti ring and echo.:T


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Uninsulated walls ring like a drum instead of helping to absorb at least a little bit of bass.

Get whatever distance you can from the speakers to the walls without impacting the viewing. The distance from speakers to boundaries does not change with regard to overall room size from the standpoint of wanting more distance.

Bryan


----------

